# NEW VIDEOUT! Made by Me :)



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey!
I made a cool video about hamsters.. check it out and please like it 

The cutest dwarf hamsters - YouTube

Thanks,


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

It says the video has been removed by the user.

Also on your website page, the first picture says it's of a russian white (do you mean winter white) but I am 99% sure that is a roborovski in the picture. It certainly looks like one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> It says the video has been removed by the user.
> 
> Also on your website page, the first picture says it's of a russian white (do you mean winter white) but I am 99% sure that is a roborovski in the picture. It certainly looks like one.


Same here.

And yes it's a robo


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

Holymoly yep you are right:S 
I have totally put wrong pic to my website
Thanks for telling me that coz I'm writing mostly articles to my blog and not concentrating to pic 

And yep, I had to remove my video because one person told youtube that it was not my picture.. I took them from google 

And now I changed the picture and soon I'm going to make new video only using my dwarf hamsters


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

DwarfHam said:


> I'm going to make new video only using my dwarf hamsters


That's a better idea, look forward to seeing it 

A lot of people do make a similar mistake - just because an image comes up on a google image search does not mean it is free for use. I used to have to report a few ads a month for stealing photos of my dormice to advertise theirs for sale 

Do you know about wikicommons by the way? This compiles lots of images that are free for use - some without any restrictions, and others than may need some form of credit but it will specify what you need to do.

You could also post on some fb groups to see if people want to submit photos you can use? I've seen that happen on a rodent group I'm on.


----------

